
Ask HN: Most suitable FP language to write a simple game using android device - n4bz0r
Disclaimer: my health condition doesn&#x27;t allow me to use notebook or pc, but I can use my tablet to some extent (without physical keyboard though).<p>I&#x27;ve been looking forward to try functional paradigm for quite some time. Decided to give it a go by trying to make some simple console games.<p>What language and tooling would you suggest, considering that I&#x27;ll have to compile, and execute code under termux?<p>It&#x27;s worth mentioning that amount of RAM might be quite a restriction. There is only 2gb RAM total on my tablet, and only ~600mb are usually free. I&#x27;ve read that Haskell, for example, requires much more.
======
IWeldMelons
Scheme, Standard ML.

